# Warnung von Firefox



## solala123 (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
Ich weiß nicht, ob meine Frage hier richtig platziert ist, aber ich stell sie mal.

Ich habe eine Webseite erstellt, auf der auch JavaScript verwendet wird.
Es sind nur ganz einfache Berechnungen.

Da auch später mal Daten auf die Datenbank übertragen werden sollen, wird die Seite auch verschlüsselt übertragen.

Ach ich habe einen Serverplatz bei Strato. (vielleicht ist das ja wichtig)
Die Seite wird so übertragen:  https://www.ssl-id.de/Homepagename

So Firefox blockiert jetzt bei Aufruf das JavaScript mit folgender Meldung:

Firefox hat unsichere Inhalte blockiert
die meisten Websites funktionieren auch, wenn diese Art Inhalt blockiert wird.


Habe ich irgend eine Möglichkeit, den Inhalt als "Sicher" zu markieren oder ähnliches?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Bullja (2. Februar 2014)

Hi, vermutlich wird Dein script explizit über eine unsichere URL geladen (http://example.com]). Falls dies der Fall ist, solltest Du die Scripte/Bilder per relativer URL laden (src="/magic.js").

Öffne im Firefox mal die Konsole (Ctrl+Shift+K) und lade die Seite neu, dort sollte die geblockten Elemente aufgelistet werden.

Regards


----------



## solala123 (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo Bullja,
meine Seite wird so geladen:

https://www.ssl-id.de/Homepagename

und in der Konsole steht folgendes:

Laden von gemischten aktiven Inhalten "http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1/jquery.min.js" wurde blockiert.

was kann ich dagegen machen? ohne alles neu zu schreiben?


----------



## sheel (2. Februar 2014)

Wie wäre es, jQuery einfach selbst zu hosten...? 
Das "Problem" ist (uA.), dass die eine Datei über eine unverschlüsselte Verbindung übertragen wird.
Deswegen, einfach selbst auf den Webspace tun und Pfade anpassen.


----------



## solala123 (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo sheel,
das klingt sehr gut was du vorschlägst, aber ich kann dir leider nicht folgen.
ich hatte meine Seite erstellt und hab bei Strato die Seite angegeben die verschlüsselt übertragen werden sollen. Woher weiß Strato was verschlüsselt und was nicht verschlüsselt übertragen werden soll ?


----------



## sheel (2. Februar 2014)

Strato weiß gar nichts darüber, was in deinen HTML-Dateien steht.
Bei dir wird eine JS-Datei von Google-Servern geladen,
und zwar von einer unverschlüsselten Adresse.
Diese JS-Datei kannst du auch selbst auf deinen Webspace stellen...


----------



## solala123 (2. Februar 2014)

dann müsste diese Zeile geändert werden?


```
<script src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1/jquery.min.js"></script>
```

du wirst wahrscheinlich vor dich hin fluchen, -> der hat ja keine Ahnung, (ja stimmt muß ich zugeben)

aber ich weiß es wirklich nicht wie ich es hochladen soll, das oben hat mir mal Tombe gegeben


----------



## Bullja (2. Februar 2014)

solala123 hat gesagt.:


> dann müsste diese Zeile geändert werden?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Genau, ersetze http mit https, dann wird die Library über eine verschlüsselte Verbindung geladen. Alternativ kannst Du auch src="//ajax.googleapis... angeben. Bei letzterer Variante wählt der Browser selbst ob über http oder https geladen wird.

Ansonsten das jquery.min.js herunterladen und stattdessen auf deinen Webspace laden und per src="/pfad/zur/jquery.min.js" laden


----------



## solala123 (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo Bullja,
super hab es auf https umgeschrieben und es klappt wunderbar.
Danke
und auch vielen Dank an sheel der oft schon sehr viel Geduld mit mir hatte


----------

